
Terrapattern – A visual search tool for satellite imagery - matthberg
http://www.terrapattern.com/
======
bcks
The project is more or less abandoned.

It was scheduled to shut down last year:
[https://twitter.com/golan/status/976202325076467712](https://twitter.com/golan/status/976202325076467712)

It's also open source, though the code hasn't been touched in a few years:
[https://github.com/CreativeInquiry/terrapattern](https://github.com/CreativeInquiry/terrapattern)

[edit: noted shutdown year]

~~~
cdurth
This tweet is from 2018, inferring May 2018? Still appears that it was
abandoned, just correcting.

~~~
forgotmysn
2018 was last year?

~~~
golanlevin
Quick response. Instead of shutting it down, we significantly reduced compute
resources for the project (reducing CPU count, RAM, and API request quotas).
So now it only costs us about $50/month to maintain, previously it was
$200/month. We're maintaining it primarily for historical purposes.

------
scothalverson
In the interest of full disclosure, I'm a former employee of Descartes Labs.

That being said, Descartes Labs has something very similar on a US-wide scale
or global scale, depending on the base layer you select.

see: [https://descarteslabs.com/search](https://descarteslabs.com/search)

~~~
mediaman
Wow - you guys need to find a way to commercialize this.

I manufacture products for an agricultural segment (where limited data exists
for sales leads), and was able to focus on one example customer site with some
of the unique structures they use. Then it brought me loads of other potential
customer sites that matched similarly.

You don't have any workflow to help turn this into leads, so then I have to
figure out the address, use Google streetview or something to figure out what
place it is, and then turn that into a lead I can turn over to salesperson.
But if this was made easier, it would be a great lead-gen machine and I'd
happily pay for it. My prospects can't hide from satellites!

~~~
scothalverson
I'm a bit out of touch with plans at this point (left DL in November), but
certainly one of the points of this as a demo is to show off a capability that
could lead to a number of specific use cases. If your interested in using it
as you described, the DL sales team would certainly like to talk with you. Or
you could contact me (my username at gmail) and I can point you in the right
direction.

~~~
mediaman
Got it, sorry I missed that you had left. I'll reach out to them to see if
they are thinking about the leadgen aspecet of it.

------
golanlevin
Hi folks, I'm one of the creators of Terrapattern. It's correct that the
project (created in 2015) is now essentially 'abandoned': we are no longer
updating the code and datasets. The project is currently running with a very
limited compute instance and (furthermore) it looks like we hit our API limits
this morning, possibly as a result of this article :( I'll see if I can get it
to open up again.

~~~
subcosmos
This is still one of my favorite deep learning projects, and has inspired a
few algorithm ideas in the hospital environment where I work.

Great job on this!

~~~
golanlevin
Thanks much! The goal of our project was to inspire new ways of thinking about
images and machine learning. Glad you found our work helpful!

------
OisinMoran
A similar counterpart tool of matching land imagery (like mountain ranges)
could be quite useful too. Especially for investigating things like this
[https://twitter.com/Europol/status/1051812094214066177](https://twitter.com/Europol/status/1051812094214066177)

------
yantrams
Nice. Unfortunately it stopped working after a couple of results. I get this
google maps error now -
[https://imgur.com/a/Yf9Bv5l](https://imgur.com/a/Yf9Bv5l)

------
michaelmior
This is pretty cool :)

Minor nit: the plural of cul-de-sac is culs-de-sac

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cWGzd21ENI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cWGzd21ENI)

------
chatmasta
This is a really cool idea! Looks like it suffers from API limits, though.
Would be a cool service to integrate with something like Planet.com.

~~~
subcosmos
I started a project like this with them. Never got around to it :p

------
rambojohnson
the UX is unbearable.

